# Oakley Vented Lense - Worth it?



## canuck_tacoma (May 1, 2011)

I'm just about to get some clear Radar Lense and was wondering if it was worth getting vented for MTBing? Seems like a good idea except I have heard a few negatives:


The Vents show up in line of vision when looking through them while riding low on the bike...
Vents cast sun spots that can been seen.
Vents don't really help much when riding.

Any further opinions? Are these claims true? Should I just stick with the solid lense and put up with the odd fogging when riding slow...eg climbs?


----------



## Eckstream1 (Jul 27, 2011)

I never liked Vented Lenses... But I never really had a problem with fogging.

I've got over 40 pairs of Oaks and all are solid lenses...

Edit: Add a Hydrophobic coating and it will help prevent fogging... :thumbsup:


----------



## Jaysop (Jul 4, 2012)

I prefer glasses that are tight to my face like my fives. I hate wind blowing in my eyes and making everything blurry. Also those little gnats! Ive never had glasses fog up except for MIL issue goggles. But for those you can just use the anti fog drops. I cant recall the name, Ill have to locate the dropper bottle and get back to you.
I'm sure vented glasses have a purpose I just don't know of one that they'd work for me.


----------



## Live2rideUtah (Jan 3, 2012)

I have the jawbones for cycling with the vented lenses and I love them, you can swap lenses out so eay it is a win win situation. I was a little skeptical when I got them but they work out gret and I rarely get any fogging or vision problems due to the lense venting.


----------



## SundayRiverRider (Oct 29, 2008)

Jawbones work great for cycling. Easy swap out, good vision, light weight.


----------



## Live2rideUtah (Jan 3, 2012)

Okay so I payed extra attention today or my morning ride with the vented lenses. No shadows on the eyes from the early morning rays, tried to see if they were in my vision line at all and I had to strain to even try to get them where it could but me. No complaints even after really trying to be objective and see if I was just used to the lenses or if they did cast some crazy shadows.


----------



## canuck_tacoma (May 1, 2011)

Thanks for checking...


----------



## Ike Turner (Dec 20, 2006)

all about vents here. they really just breath and as far as gnats getting in ummm someone skipped high school physics really...:madman:


----------

